# 1/24 Hero X Wing build up



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey guys I thought I'd share a build up I've been doing this week while waiting on more supplies to arrive. This is the Salzo Hero X Wing, it's a beautiful kit and the detail is amazing, I'm having a lot of fun building this one up. This is Red 3, Bigg's bird. 

It doesn't have lights or anything.. You can see all the pics at the link. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/xwing.htm


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Rel, I really wish you would spill the beans on were a person could perhaps purchase one of those wonderful stands.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

It's made by Panavise, I think you can get them on their site at Panavise.com, look under CCTV.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I like the weathering :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

That is a really neat model. I think it is fine without a whole lot of lights...even the ones in the movie were mostly dark, except for a few scenes where aft end of the engines were visible. The sheer size and detal of the model, along with your excellent paint job, speaks for itself!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Wow, that's a beautiful kit. Terrific detail. Are they still being made available?


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

AWESOME job on the fuselage and especially the cockpit. Where did you get it and for how much?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you. It's the Salzo X Wing, I'm not sure of the price as I got this one in a trade. 

Got all the basic weathering done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Absobloodylutely top notch work as always.
Splendid work on the cockpit.

As usual, nicely done sir !


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

To contact Salzo... [email protected]


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome!! First thing that grabbed my interest, is the cockpit, WOW! Got the weathering looking real fine. 

One question. In the 1st photo,I saw the Coca-Cola TM can. Where on the model does it go?  :tongue:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Test fit.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanx for the help Rel I found the site no problem, now if I could just find a way to get one to Canada. Great job on the X-wing it looks great, at first glance I find it looks like the lights in the cockpit do light up.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Nearly finished.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Impressive...most impressive....

"I've lost R2!!!" "Waaaaa...."

Will the R2 unit be a unique color scheme since this is not Luke's ship?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

This one has a black and white R2. It's finished, I just need to paint the pilot tomorrow and it's shipped off to the client. The wings aren't attached for shipping purposes.

Thanks.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful work! :thumbsup:

X-Wings are the coolest star fighter ever designed


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Did you use Tamiya Smoke to do the weathering? It's a first rate airbrushing job however you did it!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. 

Philip, I used thinned down flat black to do the weathering streaks and blast marks, then used acrylic "Oily black" mixed with acrylic neon orange for the rusted out area's. 

that R2 was one of the smallest things I've ever masked.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Bigg's is done (didn't forget the mustache).

All the pics are here.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/xwing.htm


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Bravo!

Forgive a stupid question, but is this the same kit once offered by Captain Cardboard?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. This is the Hero version remastered by Mike Salzo, the CC one was the pyro version so it was a little different.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Good job, REL. Looks good.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous job on that, Richard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome work, as I expect from REL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

What Lloyd and Griff said, heartily seconded.
She's a beauty and no mistake.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Stunning paintjob, Rel!!

Top work, indeed, your client should be very happy.


----------

